# ms-7005 drivers



## parttimetechie (Jan 9, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I need drivers for the NIC card for that motherboard. I tried looking around on google but the only ones I could find were pay sites. I know the drivers houldn't have to be paid for.

Thanks


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi, :wave:

Erm......what motherboard ?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

MS 7005 is not the actual MB model but from MSI you have 3 choices it narrows down to > http://eu.msi.com/index.php?func=searchresult&keywords=ms-7005&table=download


----------



## parttimetechie (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks for the info. How would I find the mobo model if I was using a program like CPUZ?

Also, I keep getting a "Display out of range" message on the monitor however I can not get to F8 to try VGA mode. Any ideas what is causing this?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Usually the Video properties are set to a resolution or refresh rate the monitor can't support. Try safe mode. 

If it's a custom build look on the motherboard itself for a stencil of the model number. If it's a OEM machine get the drivers from the OEM.


----------



## parttimetechie (Jan 9, 2010)

I can not access Safe Mode, I button mash F8 to no anvil.

It is a custom build, so I will look for the model number on the board.

Ill let you know how it goes.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Does it display out of range during post and in the Bios?


----------



## parttimetechie (Jan 9, 2010)

No, it doesn't but immediately after the POST I lose the signal. Ive button mashed F8 though. I can get into the BIOS is there VGA in there?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

No you you need to get into windows for that, is this a usb keyboard? If it is can you swap it for a PS/2 plug keyboard?


----------



## parttimetechie (Jan 9, 2010)

I am using a PS2 KVM keyboard and a USB keyboard. Neither one seem to work. The wierd thing is I was getting video a day or so ago.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What does this board have for video, a discrete card or integrated?
If it has a card and integrated try removing the card and using the integrated.


----------



## parttimetechie (Jan 9, 2010)

It has integrated. I tried using a video card but no luck on any front.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

See if it will boot to the Windows CD or a Linux Live CD.


----------



## parttimetechie (Jan 9, 2010)

Alright I will give that a shot. The point of that CD exercise is to see if it will take default resolution?

Why would this video suddenly stop showing up?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

If it's a windows issue the Cd's will display video, if they don't then it's a hardware issue.


----------



## parttimetechie (Jan 9, 2010)

Alright, thats good to know thanks. Ill give it a shot and report back


----------



## parttimetechie (Jan 9, 2010)

Is there any other way to get into VGA mode without having to button mash F8?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

No, try doing a repair install> http://www.michaelstevenstech.com/XPrepairinstall.htm#RI


----------



## parttimetechie (Jan 9, 2010)

I really don't want to do a repair or a restore b/c I know it was working fine just a day or so ago.


----------

